# Smoking balogna?!?



## Chiles (Jan 9, 2007)

It sounds kind of funny to me, but a friend from TN was in town recently and told me of a group out there that the big thing in his area is to smoke bologna.  

So I got to ask, who has done it, how does it taste and how do you do it?

Chiles


----------



## Chiles (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry guys.  Can anyone fix the spelling?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2007)

The hard part is getting it to stay lit  
Remove the casing from a chub of bologna...then slather the bologna with mustard...apply rub...smoke or cook indirect  until the bologna is heated thru and the rub carmalizes...slice and serve with sauteed onions and hard rolls...
It will probably take about 2.5 hrs at 250*


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 9, 2007)

Here you go Chiles, try this one if you want to do a little bit of work:

Smoked Bologna

OK, let me warn you right now--this one is not for the faint of heart! It comes from *Kevin Taylor (Stogie)*. You'll need the following items:

    * A 2-4 pound "wheel" of bologna
    * A length of 3/4" PVC pipe
    * A length of 3/4" wooden dowel
    * Barbecue sauce
    * Barbecue rub
    * A large number of bologna lovers

Make a hole all the way through the side of the bologna using the PVC pipe. Remove the cored meat from the pipe using the wooden dowel. Make a second core 90* to the first one. The result is a "X" passing through the middle of the bologna, as shown in this picture.

Cut 4 plugs from the cored bologna and plug three of the holes. Fill the inside of the bologna with barbecue sauce and plug the last hole. Apply rub to the bologna and smoke at least 4 hours while cooking other barbecue meats.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 9, 2007)

First thing to remember is it hard to make a silk purse outta the proverbial sow's ear...so you got to start with good baloney.  Eckrich all beef in the 5 lb chub is an excellent choice.  Chum who runs a big C-store with a sandwich deli does about half a chub a day.  He just peels off the rind and sticks it in the smoke of a small offset pit and lets it run till it takes on some nice brown color.  Then he moves it to his keep warm holding gizmo.  You order a sandwich they cut you off a thick slice. I like mine on a whole wheat burger bun..with sauce...slice of cheddar cheese..sliced onyawns and sliced pickled japs. Mighty tasty. Make you burp garlic powder all day. 

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 9, 2007)

My neighbors smoke a whole bologna from time to time...it's OK I guess...

TO ME, it's not much different flavor then just frying it. Unless you rub or sauce it.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 9, 2007)

I never thought about smoking it before, but lately I have been eating a lot of "Boars Head Garlic Balogna". That has a nice flavor by itself.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 9, 2007)

Boar's Head is some good stuff ...warden snags it at Kroger a lot mainly just for making sandwiches.  That should work great for smoked baloney. Now I went in to buy some at the Kroger deli the other day and tole the clerk I wanted the all beef variety.  He came back with this stuff for 7 bucks a pound.  Thought that was a little pricey for baloney..so I sent him back for something cheaper. He come back in a miniute with some for 4 bucks and some change. Aint sure of the brand but it wasnt bad.  I dont know how baloney gets a reputation for being a good choice for broke folks lessen they eating the stuff made out of chicken lips and hawg ovaries. Some of that stuff make a person sick to the tummy just reading the ingredient list. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 10, 2007)

I did it once (not Stogie's method) and I didn't think it picked up much
smoke flavor.  But it was a few years ago, and I was still learning how
to smoke.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 10, 2007)

Well cure for that be how another old pal do his smoked baloney. He got one of the BWS pits and he just slices it up thick (or prob has the deli do it) and cooks the indivdual slices.  Now that make it smokey enough to make a person blow smoke out the ears

bigwheel


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 10, 2007)

Love the stuff.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 10, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> OK, let me warn you right now--this one is not for the faint of heart! It comes from *Kevin Taylor (Stogie)*. You'll need the following items:
> 
> * A 2-4 pound "wheel" of bologna
> * A length of 3/4" PVC pipe
> ...




I thought there are pictures of this method posted somewhere.  I  thought it was this forum.   I can't find them though.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 10, 2007)

Stogie use to have pictures on his website of the whole process, if I can find them I'll post a link here.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jan 13, 2007)

here is the link to pictures,  scroll down a bit



http://mywebpages.comcast.net/ktaylor11/bbq_tips.htm


----------

